# The twins enjoying some emu leg!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol prestons eyes are so glazed over in a lot of these.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its like they're meat drunk :tea:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ah they look so happy!:biggrin1:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Its like they're meat drunk :tea:


Lol yes! I absolutely love it!! :]

Scarlett oh they are, they've cleaned the bones of meat and are trading about the house!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

That's awesome! Love their beautiful black, shiny coats!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

OM NOM NOM!!!

Great pictures...they look very pleased with their prized possessions!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

They are oh so pleased! ^___^ I'm very happy with these bones!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Those look delish!! YUM! Well....not for me.....but for the dogs! :biggrin:
I'd love to find some of those for Lucky. Great pics.! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The twins look like very happy dogs!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh ya! I bet Duncan would totally power house through them, lol, isn't he supposed to be HUGE?!
Thanks for the compliment on their coats! I noticed Preston was flaking a little bit for some reason so I've started actually moisturizing his coat with emu oil, and the get fish oil everyday too.  raw feedings the best too of course.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Love shiny doggehs. Black fur seems to really....illustrate it, ya know?

They make that emu leg look good.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Me too! I realllly love shiny black fur. It's gorgeous! Preston and Paris used to have such bad skin issues too, it was terrible putting their harnesses on...cause it just chafed their skin and got the dander all over the place. Raw changed it all around for sure!


----------

